# Gnu Riders Choice



## Guest (Nov 7, 2009)

I am thinking about buying the Gnu Riders Choice 162 BTX. I was wondering if anybody has this board and what they thought about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2009)

Got a 162W and its sick!!!

Its perfect for all around riding ,Park,Pipe,Powder you name it.

You will love it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Live2ridE said:


> Got a 162W and its sick!!!
> 
> Its perfect for all around riding ,Park,Pipe,Powder you name it.
> 
> You will love it!


Took it out once on a two day trip last year since I got it late in the season. I loved it. I almost don't want to go with my school's ski club on the 12/19 because I don't want to hit rocks and tree stumps with it.


----------



## bsmaven (Feb 4, 2011)

I own an old school lib tech magnetraction board (before banana, no name board, just magne traction) about 3 years old. Pretty stiff, pretty heavy its a 156 and I'm about 5'7-8" 155 lbs. Its a pure camber board. I ride in the northeast, upstate ny and vermont motly. A weekend warrior and i'm old 54. I mostly free ride but when I go to a place with a pipe I do at least 10 runs and I like to hit a few jumps until my legs get too tired. I found my board carves good, goes pretty fast and lands solid but it's hard to maneuver quick, say on trying to straighten out approaching a jump or in the woods. It feels solid but going fast straight down hardpack it gets choppy and I get chicken and start to dig in the edges. Magnetraction cuts through all the worst up here would never get another board without it.

Thought of never summer but no magne so I just bought a gnu riders choice 154.5 rocker camber. Its much lighter than the old magne but also less stable feeling? Its like I have to dig harder and can feel the hardpack through the board and use my muscles more compared to the old camber magne that did more of the work. The gnu is faster than the old one although I think they both are sintered bases. It chatters and gets a little squirrley at high speeds but can't notice much difference from the old magne. The solid feel of the old could be from the hgigher weight and bigger size? The old one's slower speed maybe cause its an older base?

Any way conclusion its very hard to compare boards I would think unless you had two new ones o ride same day one after another exact same size and weight. I think the difference in rides is based on many factors including rider ability and probably gettting used to a board. After a while I am sure I will wonder what I like about the heavier longer more stiff magne board but there are probably some aspects of riding where it worked better. Oh well I don't ride enough to have 3 boards and see real powder maybe once every 3 years. Hopefully as I ride this more will get used to it and take advantage of its qualities but I am sure there will be times I will miss the old camber if that's what I was really appreciating in the first place.


----------

